# where can I have my seatbelts re-webbed?



## NP (Apr 8, 2003)

I want to replace the straps (webbing) on my 75 seatbelts replaced. Anyone know who can do this?


----------



## ketch (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: where can I have my seatbelts re-webbed? (NP)*

Legally?
NO!
You must replace them with a Federal Tested and Approved new seat belt.
Or, you can go to a salvage yard and take a seat belt out of a bone yard vehicle. Which means that they may not allow you to take a set, depending on the operator of the yard.
If anyone would to "reweb" you belts, they are subject to "federal prosecution", unless they have a special Federal issued license to do so, use only Federal approved material, etc.
It is a "safety issue", not a witch hunt.
Ketch


----------



## NP (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: where can I have my seatbelts re-webbed? (ketch)*

I had a hunch that was the case. You would think that someone out there had some sort of certification for this. . . especially for the hotrod guys. I have a 1975 and that was the only year for that style of belts.


----------



## ketch (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: where can I have my seatbelts re-webbed? (NP)*

Not sure what all the federal regs are on replacing the material only is.
With the age of the car, etc, I would think it is more a matter of finding a material that is close to the same in size and color.
The thickness and width is the problem, due to the close tolerances of the "grabbing" mechanism, etc.
Other than that, any quality automotive trim shop could probably do the work.
Have you located one in your area and picked their brains on this issue?
Ketch


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: where can I have my seatbelts re-webbed? (NP)*

If seatbelts wear out due to normal wear or manufacturing defect, the automaker must replace them for no charge for the life of the vehicle. Government mandated.


----------

